# Prop for 169 Ghost



## monty61968 (Nov 5, 2011)

Looking for a prop for my 169 ghost. Powered by a 2006 90 HP 4 stroke Yamaha. Currently have 4 blade and looking for a 3 blade. Unsure of what diameter and pitch to get. Current prop is a 20 pitch.


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

Give Ken at propgod in Sarasota a shout He will more than likely be able to offer some advice Good luck


----------



## meterman (Dec 6, 2012)

ranger told me 13 3/4 x 15 4 blade 
13 1/2 x 17 three check the size with tap


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Used to run a Yamaha Black Stainless 13x17 on my 2006 Ghost with 90 Yamaha stroke could only squeeze 5100rpm out of her. After trying different props and brands, I had a local prop shop tune another Yam Blk Stainless 13x17 into a 13x15 and now get 5500rpm out of her. Lost it 2 mphs though for doing that. Hole shot stayed the same as I had the 13x15 ported.


----------

